# What do you have for tires on yourATV?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

What do you have for tires on yourATV? I have Carlisol Badland on my 2004 Arctic Cat 500 4x4 and I love them.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

28x12.5x12 highlifter outlaws and nice chrome rims


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

for summer i have 26x10-12 dirt devil x/t's on ac rims









for winter 489 a/t's on ac rims


----------



## RLTimbs (Jan 30, 2008)

stock tires on mine... and I'm bout due for a new set 

They are expensive though..


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

look on craigslist and ebay for a good used set. I sold my old tires for $75 for all 4 and they were still good. then i bought my plow tires on the ac rims for $50 for all 4 on rims and i bought my mud tires for $125 for all 4 on rims with only 7 miles on them. for plowing you are better off with the stock tires.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

My tires are stock to. I wouldn't put big mud tires on they are wicked hard on your front end. My cousin striped all the gears out of his front end becouse he had big mud tires and they got to much traction. I would just get an agresive trail tire like the Carlisle ATP they are mad in the U.S.A.ussmileyflag


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

i really dont have an issue with the muds. I only went one inch bigger. but i will say they have very good grip in mud and snow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Sorry I ment the Carlisle ACT. I must have hit the rong keys sorry again.


----------

